# xampp aktualisieren



## Denniz (14. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,

mein xampp Paket hat nun 3 jahre auf'm buckel und mit php 5.0.4 und mysql 4.1.13 ist es nicht mehr wirklich auf dem neusten Stand. 
Allerdings hatte ich bislang noch nie Probleme damit, aktuelles Typo3 sowie Wordpress läuft ohne Probleme sowie meine selbstgebauten PHP Skripte laufen auch.

Bevor ich  mein System zerschieße hab ich einige Fragen an die Pro's: 

1) Sollte ich meine XAMPP installation weiterhin behalten oder wird es langsam zeit eine neue version zu installieren? 

2) Reicht es aus die Datenbanken aus dem xampp ordner in einen anderen Ordner zu kopieren damit diese nicht bei einer neuinstallation verloren gehen, oder müßte ich die Datenbanken anders sichern?

3) Welche Dateien müßte ich neben htdocs noch sichern?

4) Kriegt man die alten Datenbanken problemlos ins neue Paket importiert?

Gruß


----------



## Gumbo (15. Juli 2008)

Auf dem aktuellen Stand zu sein, ist immer wichtig. Ein drei Jahre altes System ist da wirklich schon alt, obwohl manche Webhosting-Anbietder da nicht viel fortschrittlicher sind. Dennoch empfehle ich dir die Aktualisierung.
Neben den eigentlichen Daten rate ich dir aber auch die Konfigurationsdateien zu sichern.


----------

